# New Logo



## justturnin (Aug 6, 2013)

I have been trying to come up with a Logo for my Yin-Yang Blanks. I had this idea but execution was difficult. I ended up creating it in PowerPoint, go figure. I am not real happy with the Resin and will likely try several others before I settle on a final and I would like a better pic of the burl, but hey its a start.

Thoughts, Opinions, Critiques? Do you just hate it?


----------



## justturnin (Aug 6, 2013)

....or maybe this


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's my 2 cents: A black and white pattern with bold lines works best, if you ever want to have a branding iron made or have the logo engraved. It is also easier to see if you make the logo very small. Consider every logo of successful companies you can think of, what they all have in common is simplicity and are easy to recognize. If you only want to use the logo for print or your website, I guess you can do what ever you want, but thinking ahead to when you get HUGE, you will be glad you made it simple. You have a great starting point: the yin-yang symbol, so your most of the way there already.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Here's my 2 cents: A black and white pattern with bold lines works best, if you ever want to have a branding iron made or have the logo engraved. It is also easier to see if you make the logo very small. Consider every logo of successful companies you can think of, what they all have in common is simplicity and are easy to recognize. If you only want to use the logo for print or your website, I guess you can do what ever you want, but thinking ahead to when you get HUGE, you will be glad you made it simple. You have a great starting point: the yin-yang symbol, so your most of the way there already.



I agree with Barry- simple is better- I think it is too busy. Also me personally do not like the colors- you want to attract as many people as possible- tne wrong colors can make people look right past it. My 2 cents worth is worth a nickel 99 though. :wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 6, 2013)

Between the two - I like the second one but will agree the colors are too busy


----------



## justturnin (Aug 6, 2013)

Yea, I took the crumpled paper background off now. I am not too keen on how the casting looks either. I may do a single color cast instead. Maybe a Blue or Red or Blue and Red.

Here is where I am w/ what I have. Once I get a new cast I will change it up.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2013)

I prefer the second option of the two listed. Another reason simplicity works.... It can be scaled up or down, embroidered, etc without distortion.


----------



## LSCG (Aug 7, 2013)

I like the second one best.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

Simple is best. Something that, can be recognized from a distance like Pepsi or Coca Cola. The colors are as important as the design. You want the yin yang symbol to be recognizable even without the name printer around them. Can you put the writing within the symbol instead of around it? Try that. Might have to change the font or the color of the writing. 

Just thinking out loud......


----------



## justturnin (Aug 7, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Simple is best. Something that, can be recognized from a distance like Pepsi or Coca Cola. The colors are as important as the design. You want the yin yang symbol to be recognizable even without the name printer around them. Can you put the writing within the symbol instead of around it? Try that. Might have to change the font or the color of the writing.
> 
> Just thinking out loud......



I totally agree. I just can't think of a way to make the Y-Y symbol stand out w/out changing what it is made of. The Y-Y has been done to death and w/out something like the wood/resin blend or words it could mean anything. 

That said, I will likely make on Black and White for any reason outside of my cards or website (in the works)


----------

